# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  hikvision ip camera

## toalex

Καλησπέρα σας θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας εχω 4 ip κάμερες που την ημερα δουλευουν μια χαρα.Το βραδυ ομως οταν τις παρακολουθώ απο το κινητό μεσω τις εφαρμογής ivms οταν εντοπισουν καποια κινηση κολλάει  για μερικα δευτερόλεπτα, τι μπορει να φταει;

----------


## antonisc

Ταχύτητα ίντερνετ χαμηλη ταχυτητα upload

----------


## toalex

Η ταχυτητα μου σε speedtest είναι 
 35Mbps

----------


## lepouras

στο up ή στο down είναι 35?

----------


## toalex

στο down είναι 35 και στο up 4,92

----------

